# New model! 1/48 Italeri No 2622 Osprey



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, not so new, This one's been on a closet perch for 5 months since I bought a bunch of kits from a hobby shop going out of business. Details on that later, it's not as sad as one would think.

This is the reboot of the original No. 206 Osprey they put out while back and boy it's huge. They had several earlier versions out (No's 068 and 825), but this is the current mod of the convertiplane.




























I goofed and forgot to order paints for this model, but that has since been fixed up. I have some flat black and white, embarrassing! I got some painted, but I need to redevelop my steady hand for the smaller stuff. I used to be good at this.

Using Model Master Acryls along with some MM Jet Wash on the exhaust plates. This one's going to be all brush paint.

If it looks dark, you are correct. I kept my ceiling light off for these snaps for it tends to wash out the details.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's my build from - yikes! 9 years ago!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/v22.html

The rotors are problematic, IIRC. The blade half inserts go in lower than the surface and have gaps, and getting the blades all properly aligned on the hubs was a chore.


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

The story behind that and the rest of the models goes like this:

The source was a local hobby shop here in Rockport TX that was ran by a retired nuclear engineer. And the shop was well-run and was well-stocked. 

He did a good business, selling modern hardware and kept a good stock of static models too, both wood and styrene. The paints were the old style Testors enamels, so I had to get mine either through ABC hobbies in Laredo when I traveled there, or buy them online.

It was 2010 he decided to shutter his doors and return to things that glow blue and make instruments tick.

So everything was pretty much chopped to 50-75% and almost every hobbyist came in. I caught it towards the end of the sale and most of the good stuff, save for the models were claimed. But I managed to grab onto a few boxes.

Two Revell SR-71 1:72 Blackbirds
Revell 1:48 F-106 Delta Dart
Revell 1:48 F-15E
Revell 1:48 A-10
Revell 1:72 MiG 1.44 MFI
Revell 1:48 F-101 Voodoo
Academy 1:72 SB2C-4 Helldiver

Not bad haul for 50 bucks or thereabouts.

I didn't have the heart to grab onto any of the old enamels he had for I already had them on hand. Plus I was transitioning to the Acryl family at the time.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait for the build pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck and enjoy ,the plane is one of my fav luckily got given a die cast one love to see pics of the build.


----------

